# Hylas 42/Baltic 42 DP comparison



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

These boats seem very much alike in almost all respects except country of origin. Principal dimensions are almost identical as is the deck and interior arrangement. I have seen a Hylas and the build quality seemed very good to me. Would the Baltic be similar (ie do they build them better in Finland or Taiwan)? 

PHRF for the Baltic seems a bit faster (about 12 sec/mi) but that may be because of deeper draft. Also, I assume each has an external fairly short lead keel, I have not been able to find an underwater profile drawing of either.

And yes. I understand concerns about deck and hull coring and the fact that there is teak decking in the cockpit areas of both.

Thanks for any comments on these


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Hylas is avaiable in both deep and schell keels. You understand that the Baltic is FULLY cored above and below the waterline? Hylas has excellent build quality but many have been in charter and are well worn. Baltic also has excellent build quality but these are both 20 year old boats so differences will largely be those related to care and use over the years. If you like both boats...I'd b less concerned about which brand you end up and more concerned to find one that is in well cared for condition with no major issues.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Baltic 42 DP (for Doug Peterson - designer) is a much more racing rule oriented design than the Hylas and has a typical (for the day) trapezoidal keel and spade rudder. 

The Hylas has a fairly longish keel, skeg rudder and, as you noted, less draft.

The deck hardware and layout on the Baltic will likely also be more racing oriented than the Hylas (but that's not necessarily a bad thing.) The Baltic has, I believe, a bit of a split cockpit and sometimes that works out well too, although you need to check how easy it will be for the helmsman to assist with sail trim etc - often these cockpits were designed with largish crews in mind, leaving the helmsman only able to drive. That is, nothing much else is in his/her reach.

They are probably both beauties - but they will be different beauties.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

They both have split cockpits and are both being sold today as fast cruisers - perhaps because they (and especially the Baltic) are no longer competitive beyond Wednesday nighters.

Certainly condition on both these boats would really matter a lot. My boat is a 1983 and in terrific condition, but that required the input of a lot of hours and more than a few boat bucks.


----------

